# I need to buy this **** sumhow!!!



## statclothing (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey im only 15 and im currently working on starting a new company. I cant really disclose much information about it but i have a problem. I looked at bluehost.com and found that it had alot of the stuff i was looking for and i also found some other supplies online. The problem is that i dont have a credit/debit card...

i tried to use a amex/visa and a bunch of other giftcards but they wouldnt except it. One of the payment options was paypal so i tried to link my bank account to paypal and that didnt work either. Im stuck with a 100$ gift card no site and no supplies. O yea and my bank wont let me get a debit or credit card. i need to be like 17 with pay stubs and ****.

ANYONE have any ideas!!!! plz help me out


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

statclothing said:


> Hey im only 15 and im currently working on starting a new company. I cant really disclose much information about it but i have a problem. I looked at bluehost.com and found that it had alot of the stuff i was looking for and i also found some other supplies online. The problem is that i dont have a credit/debit card...


Maybe one of those credit cards that you pre-pay and then go shopping with. There is a small fee to load the cash on them, but then they work like any other credit card except your limit is what you pre-paid.

You can shop around yourself for the best deal (processing fee, I have seen lower than this) but this is an example of what I am talking about:
Walgreens | Store | Green Dot Prepaid MasterCard and Visa cards


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

If you have the cash, give it to a relative and use their credit card. You could also send a money order.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

PS: I've given these to my 16 yo nephew as a gift and received them as well. I spent mine at Lowes just like a regular credit card.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmm, I looked deeper into the link I gave you and that is not exactly what I was trying to find for you. 

A long time ago, there was a thing called a secured credit card, it may still exist, but basically, you gave a credit card a deposit, of say $500, and that was your credit limit. In case you defaulted, they would get paid.


The card I was given to use, and gave my nephew, was a no-strings-attached shopping credit card that you load with cash like a gift card, except, it was accepted everywhere a credit card was. The loading fee was $4.95.

There was no monthly ongoing fee or membership anything... it looks like the credit card companies have come out with a cross breed of the nostringsattached shopping prepaid credit card and the older traditional 'secured' credit card, where you are an ongoing card holder.

If you can find what I was looking for, that is best for one time purchases. If you want to have this type of card that you keep and use month after month for your supplies, then maybe this will work for you after all. I believe it said you get a monthly statement. (One of them did, I was just surfing around and someone offers that benefit.)

Unless you want to purchase via money order, cashier's check or involve someone else (I like to do as much on my own as I can), then maybe this can be a possibility for now. Some of those card report to credit agencies and begin to build a credit history for you. I don't know if those would then involve an age requirement or not, due to the reporting. Amazing, I wish these situations would be more friendly to the go getting teenage entrepreneur who wants to get a jump and *do* something with their life. Sorry to hear of the roadblocks. Good luck to you.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

great you checked out bluehost 

Try your paypal again. It should link up with no problem. You will need something like this to accept payment anyways. If not, send me a PM with your email... I may have a hosting solution for you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ask your parents. Pay them back by using your gift card on items they would have bought with their own money.


----------



## kbsboo (Nov 7, 2008)

Have you heard of Paidbycash.com? Basically you copy down the code that they give you, then go to one of the locations, and fill out the form with how much you want to spend. They charge you $5.00 but you don't have to be any age, or have a bank account or anything.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah, ask your parents. 15yo and thinking about running own company? i'd be supportive to you if you're my kid....


----------



## statclothing (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for all the info i went with paidbycash.com since theres a store down the road that did it and i needed the money quick 

but now im looking for like a reloadable card so i can continuously make purchases online.. the paidbycash.com only allows a max of i think 500$ per month and while thats a lot i still kind of want a card to reuse.. 

o and my mom and dad think its a good idea i showed them some of my stuff and they said it was good...(which really doesnt mean much i mean if it looked like **** they'd still say it was good)
But anyway they dont like using their credit card online so thats out of the picture

O and paypal wont work for me..(i tried to link it to my bank account and my bank denied it) i think wen i get the website i mite get a business paypal just as an added option to customers

so ya im stil on my quest for a reloadable debit card for a 15yr old 
if any1 cud help plz drop a link...and thanks for readn all that lol


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

You should try to get a bank account that will allow PayPal. Like you said the paybycash card isn't reloadable, which means you'll continually have to change the account number on file with your suppliers when you get a new card.

Or try the WalMart prepaid card. I do believe it is reloadable.


----------

